# Have you ever thread



## wartomods (Jun 26, 2010)

have you ever with fellow crusties done something along the lines of pissing off the bouncers and stupid people at a pseudo posh clubs/discotheques. If you are fighting for sport, there is nothing better.
By the way this is especially fulfilling for me because when i was younger i always got shit from bouncers.


----------



## Pheonix (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't like to fight, not because I'm afraid of pain cause I enjoy pain but because I've always been the type of person that holds in all my anger and rage to the point that I dream and fantasize about committing mass murder. I've always been pretty good at holding in my rage but I'm afraid someday I will snap and people around me will die and at that point I wont be able to stop until the cops gun me down and who knows how many casualties I would have racked up by then.


----------



## wartomods (Jun 27, 2010)

do the bouncer routine and you will be cured. They are think they are more awsome than cops , but they dont have a badge.


----------



## bananathrash (Jun 28, 2010)

have you ever drank so much koolaid you had a panic attack?


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 29, 2010)

hahaha... have you ever been trapped in a boat for 6 hours with nothing but a freind and a 15 sack?


----------



## bananathrash (Jul 31, 2010)

- the 15 sack thats my cup of tea!


----------

